# A newbie looking for help and advice!!



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone! 

I'm sorry to bore you with yet another newbie to this forum looking for some help but here goes..

I am a 23 year old teacher and I have just accepted a teaching job in Sharjah for a Spetember start! The first thing I would like help with is accomodation..The school I am going to be working for is providing me with this and I can choose to live in shared accomodation or single. The shared accomodation comes in the form of a villa to which you would have your own bathroom/bedroom and share living spaces, this also comes with a garden area. Single accomodation is in an appartment block! Obviously sharing with people in the same situation would be great and a good way of socialising and making friends. But the single would mean friends and family would be able to visit and stay in the apartment as I do not thin they would be allowed to stay in the villa! Also I have a boyfriend who I would want to visit..What are the rules on this? So I am undecided on this one!!

Is it illegal to smoke in Sharjah or are you allowed? And I know it is a dry emirate but can people drink in the privacy of their own homes..A large chilled glass of wine at the end of a long day is so appealing Lol!!

Anyways I'm sorry if you have heard all these questions before but I would really appreciate any help and advice here...and future friends for when i do make the big move!!!

Thanks x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is illegal for opposite sex individuals outside of marriage to be staying in a living area together. So what you are saying is your husband is going to be visiting you from time to time?? All jokes aside, you might want to do a search about the searches that recently took place in Sharjah tracking down unwed individuals. Might not be a great idea. People do it, but its illegal. 

I would suggest the single living arrangment just for privacy. 

Its illegal to have alcohol in Sharjah. If you are caught with it, your going to get into trouble. People do it, but its illegal. 

You can smoke.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You can smoke.


only if you could!


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is illegal for opposite sex individuals outside of marriage to be staying in a living area together. So what you are saying is your husband is going to be visiting you from time to time?? All jokes aside, you might want to do a search about the searches that recently took place in Sharjah tracking down unwed individuals. Might not be a great idea. People do it, but its illegal.
> 
> I would suggest the single living arrangment just for privacy.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for you reply! I will def not be having my boyfriend to come and visit then! So would you suggest he stays in a hotel or something when he comes to visit? In which case would I be allowed to stay in the hotel too or is this still illegal? 

An no alcohol...looks like I have to be on my best behaviour! At least I can smoke lol!! xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is illegal for opposite sex outside of the family to stay together anywhere in the UAE. It happens and there are many people who live together unwed or come and stay in hotels together without being questioned, but its illegal. You have to decide if you are willing to take that risk. 

It normally is a low risk but the recent Sharjah searches were maybe a bit of a wake up call for some ??


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is illegal for opposite sex outside of the family to stay together anywhere in the UAE. It happens and there are many people who live together unwed or come and stay in hotels together without being questioned, but its illegal. You have to decide if you are willing to take that risk.
> 
> It normally is a low risk but the recent Sharjah searches were maybe a bit of a wake up call for some ??


Okay...Thanks! You have been a great help! Can i just ask...I have two tattooes one on my wrist and one the the back of my neck..how does the land lie with tattoos? Working as a teacher at the moment they are covered at all times during working hours...but in Sharjah would they have to be covered simply ALL the time?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No. Tattoos are not a huge thing. You will see women with the ?? Henai on their arms and wrists but a tatt tatt looks very different and most of them know its a real tatt. When I am at the beach with my back open, I have people who will ask about it but never been bothered about them. I dont have any on my arms at this point but going to get a half sleeve so hope its not alot of attention. Overall, the locals/religious do not bother alot with what the westerns do/wear unless it is really over the top. In Sharjah its more conservative. No shoulders showing, pants/shorts must go to the knees (as well as dresses), and just little less flashy in general. Dubai you should still try to be conservative, but I see girls in spaghetti strap tops all the time. Not to say that is proper, but they do it.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Henna is allowed so I don't see why Tatoo would be forbiden as long as they are not provocative. hmmm- but then Henna is temporary, so who knows Tatoos might not be allowed because it is against their religion to inject anything in the body if it is not for medical purpose.
i do have some tatoos and I would be very interested to find out :-D


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

princesse said:


> Henna is allowed so I don't see why Tatoo would be forbiden as long as they are not provocative. hmmm- but then Henna is temporary, so who knows Tatoos might not be allowed because it is against their religion to inject anything in the body if it is not for medical purpose.
> i do have some tatoos and I would be very interested to find out :-D


My tattoos are buddist and hindu signs...so i am slightly worried they might find them offensive to their religion :s

I have been looking into getting them removed and also into make up you can buy to cover them up aaa!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No its more the western tatts of naked women they dont seem to like


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Milo98 said:


> My tattoos are buddist and hindu signs...so i am slightly worried they might find them offensive to their religion :s
> 
> I have been looking into getting them removed and also into make up you can buy to cover them up aaa!!


I didn't know there was make up you could use. Could you please tell me more about it? thanks


----------



## mcb (Mar 21, 2010)

*Don't stress*

I have just moved to Dubai and honestly the worst thing you can do before leaving home is stress. Everything just falls into place when you are here. My friend lived here for 3 years with his girlfriend unmarried and it was totally fine. Everyone does it! I visited my boyfriend in Abu Dhabi and stayed in his flat which his work provide and he had to get his work to sign a letter to say they were ok with it.
I'd go for shared accomodation coz it will be easier to make friends that way and they can also help you with settling in and any questions.
I've been told alot of people do alcohol runs and bring alcohol in or get some at duty free on the way here.

I'm sorry to bore you with yet another newbie to this forum looking for some help but here goes..

I am a 23 year old teacher and I have just accepted a teaching job in Sharjah for a Spetember start! The first thing I would like help with is accomodation..The school I am going to be working for is providing me with this and I can choose to live in shared accomodation or single. The shared accomodation comes in the form of a villa to which you would have your own bathroom/bedroom and share living spaces, this also comes with a garden area. Single accomodation is in an appartment block! Obviously sharing with people in the same situation would be great and a good way of socialising and making friends. But the single would mean friends and family would be able to visit and stay in the apartment as I do not thin they would be allowed to stay in the villa! Also I have a boyfriend who I would want to visit..What are the rules on this? So I am undecided on this one!!

Is it illegal to smoke in Sharjah or are you allowed? And I know it is a dry emirate but can people drink in the privacy of their own homes..A large chilled glass of wine at the end of a long day is so appealing Lol!!

Anyways I'm sorry if you have heard all these questions before but I would really appreciate any help and advice here...and future friends for when i do make the big move!!!

Thanks x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

princesse said:


> I didn't know there was make up you could use. Could you please tell me more about it? thanks


Hey!

Yeah I have been looking online and I think the two main brands are dermabrand and tattoocomo or something like that...a quick google search will help bring these up for you.

The first one lasts 16hours and is waterproof which is quite good, they also show you online tutorials of how to apply and how easy it is to do it and the tattoo disappears!!

Hope that helps x


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

mcb said:


> I have just moved to Dubai and honestly the worst thing you can do before leaving home is stress. Everything just falls into place when you are here. My friend lived here for 3 years with his girlfriend unmarried and it was totally fine. Everyone does it! I visited my boyfriend in Abu Dhabi and stayed in his flat which his work provide and he had to get his work to sign a letter to say they were ok with it.
> I'd go for shared accomodation coz it will be easier to make friends that way and they can also help you with settling in and any questions.
> I've been told alot of people do alcohol runs and bring alcohol in or get some at duty free on the way here.
> 
> I'm sorry to bore you with yet another newbie to this forum looking for some help but here goes..


Be careful with your advice there: Sharjah is a very different kettle of fish to Dubai and AD. Recently there have been police door-to-door raids in Sharjah looking for unmarried couples and the defence "everyone does it" won't save you from a jail term and deportation. Same goes for possession of alcohol - alcohol is illegal in Sharjah so experience from Dubai/AD doesn'y necessarily count! I don't wish to be alarmist, but those are the rules!


----------



## mcb (Mar 21, 2010)

I know I actually heard that!! My advice then....move to Dubai! lol


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who gave advice and replied to my thread! I am really looking forward to moving just a little scared! As for the boyfriend I wouldn't dare risk getting caught so when he comes to visit he'll just need to stay in a hotel! I am choosing to move to their country so I should be sticking by their rules!! I would die if I got arrested!!

I take it although Sharjah is a dry emirate people can go into Dubai and things like that? How is travelling there say if you were staying overnight? Are hotels expensive and if you didn't drive how would you make that journey?

Thanks xx


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is illegal for opposite sex individuals outside of marriage to be staying in a living area together.


Its legit if you are from the same sex...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

get a taxi


----------



## Milo98 (Apr 26, 2010)

|James| said:


> Its legit if you are from the same sex...


Lol!! Well unfortunately not!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Milo98 said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave advice and replied to my thread! I am really looking forward to moving just a little scared! As for the boyfriend I wouldn't dare risk getting caught so when he comes to visit he'll just need to stay in a hotel! I am choosing to move to their country so I should be sticking by their rules!! I would die if I got arrested!!
> 
> I take it although Sharjah is a dry emirate people can go into Dubai and things like that? How is travelling there say if you were staying overnight? Are hotels expensive and if you didn't drive how would you make that journey?
> 
> Thanks xx


You are free to travel across the different emirates. A lot of people opt to come to Dubai at the weekend to enjoy the nightlife. You have the choice to travel by taxi or inter-emirate bus. 

Hotels vary in price depending on their location and their 'star rating'. Hotels tend to be cheaper in Deira/ Bur Dubai area; however, there are good deals to be found everywhere - just takes a little bit of research. In the long run, as you make more friends, I'm pretty sure that one of your friends would be willing to offer a sofa for you to crash on for the night, saving you the cost of a hotel room.


----------

